# Thanks for help! Immortal ice coming soon! I hope.



## Scott_Mayes (Oct 24, 2007)

I wanted to jump in and say thanks to a great forum that has helped me learn so much in the past weeks. I am in my 40's and decided to retire the mountain bike and start riding on the road for exercise and mental therapy. I knew nothing about bikes and I am the type that needs to research a purchase for several reasons. I don't want to buy something that will need upgrading if I really turn out to enjoy road biking. Yet I don't want to get stuck with thousands of dollars of biking equipment that will sit next to the home gym, collecting dust, if I don't get into the hobby. I hope that the bike I chose will cover me in either event.

This is my first post, and it appears that to some people, that is important. Especially since I chose the Immortal Ice as my bike of choice. I didn't post asking questions because I have seen what happens when someone new asks about Motobecane. But now that I have made my decision it really doesn't matter. I read and researched bikes direct online but was leery about ordering online without seeing the product. Lucky for me I have a Bikes Direct local shop in my area, Chandler, Arizona, so I paid them a visit. I spent an hour talking with the store manager, steve, and I left having placed an order for the Immortal Ice. The reason I wrote, I hope, in the title, is because I am still awaiting word on whether I am getting the bike. The procedure at the shop is to fax in my order and get in line with everyone else from BD.com. Since they are not yet sold out online I was told I should be able to get a bike. But until I hear for sure i will sit here with my fingers crossed. 

The reason I chose the Immortal Ice was simple. Bang for the buck. Nothing else came close in my search. Arizona has bike shops on every corner, so Iwas not lacking places to search. My online research was mostly positive from those who actually owned these bikes. And the dealbreaker for me was looking at the bike at the shop. I didnt get to see an Ice because they are not out yet, but I did see a Pro. I was impressed. And after talking with the store manager I was sure i was doing the right thing. Interestingly enough, he told me that before he worked at the BD shop, he probably would not have bought a motobecane. But since working with them, and owning them for a coupkle years, he felt it was the best deal around. For someone like me, new to riding on the road, it is probably a bike I will never outgrow. But on the other side of that coin, I will probably never feel Ispent to much. A good compromise for a new member of the community, like myself.

And for those who will hang me out to dry for posting about Motobecane as a first post, I will be posting pictures and updates of my thoughts on this bike as Ibegin to ride and learn about the sport. Thanks for all the help. I have to start my research over now and try and find a good pair of cycle shoes. Hopefully I will be wearing them soon on my new bike.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

congratulations on your new bike. Please do post pics and reviews of your motobecane. I was VERY close in purchasing a Motobecane myself, but ended up paying more for a Cannondale from a local LBS because of sizing concerns... 

In addition, I wasnt too excited about the aestetics of the loud colors on the motobecane frames that i was looking at... its petty I know, but just wanted to congratulate you anyways... 

All the negativity sorrounding the motobecane was a turn off for me too but for what its worth, I think you will be happy with your choice as long as you dont let the negativity affect you. 

I did get lower components for the buck, but have no regrets as Im sure you dont either!


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike when you get it! Let me know how it is because I'm a paycheck away from getting one myself and would love the feedback from someone that actually has the ICE. Your not the only new one but so far most people have treated me quite well.

P.S. In your 40's? Dont worry too much about growing out of your bike. jk jk


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice write-up. Please post some pics when you get it. I ordered one, but ended up changing my mind since I already own the IM. Force. Instead, I got a new 29er Mt. Bike and the Fantom Cross Pro from BD. Good luck and enjoy the ride on the road.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome to the forum and be sure and post some pictures when you get it...I am looking at carbon bikes and the ICE is one on my list. Good luck getting the bike!


----------



## Scott_Mayes (Oct 24, 2007)

*Bike has shipped. Great deal on Ultegra SL pedals!*

I got a call from the BD store today and the Immortal Ice bikes have begun to ship. Mine is enroute to the store.:thumbsup: I decided to upgrade to a spd-sl pedal and cleat from the get go so i did a little searching and found a set of 2008 Ice Grey Shimano Ultegra SL SPD-sl pedals on ebay for $82 plus $15 shipping. So for that price I figured it was worth completing the full Ultegra SL group with these pedals. I will put a set of cheap $10 pedals on the bike to tool around on until my new ones are received. And then maybe sell the spd pedals on ebay or craigslist. I love it when a plan comes together......


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice! You must be stoked! Be sure to post pics of it when you get it next week!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's great news. I have the new SPD-SL "Ice Grey" pedals as well and I think they are great. The extra wide platform is really nice compared to my old ones. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

Make sure to post some pics when you get it. Hope its great.


----------



## skcyclist (May 20, 2006)

II received my Immortal Ice Tuesday after Veteran’s Day, less than a week after placing the order on line. I now am the happy owner of 3 BD bikes purchased in the last 12 months: #1 Nemesis TT, #2 Le Champion Team, #3 Immortal Ice. The Nemesis hard to beat for under a 1K, I've written about the superb Le Champion, all Dura Bike for under $1600. Now the excellent Immortal Ice. 

On unpacking, I noticed greater care to shield the bike with foam and cardboard. It came out of the box easily and undamaged. The rear brake cable was improperly routed, but an easy fix. The rear derailleur cable was over, rather than under brake cable, but this was also an easy fix. The cassette is advertised as an 11-25, but it's a 12-25, no big deal. Shimano 105 offers an 11-25 which I think I would like, but it isn't offered in Ultegra or DA. I believe the 16 tooth cog is sacrificed. The handlebars are advertised as 26.0, but are actually OS, which are probably better anyway. The Ritchey stem and bars are very nice. 

OK, I've only had a couple rides so everything isn't dialed in as yet. Of concern is a "clank" every 4-5 miles that can be heard and felt through the crankset. I suspect it's coming from the rear hub. I had a similar problem with an American Classic 350 hub that was never resolved. I will definitely follow up on this. First thing to do is see if it goes away with a different wheel set. There is also an occasional "spokey" twang which I suspect is a wheel or skewer problem. 

The 56 cm bike weighed in at about 17.5# with Speedplay stainless pedals, so it's not a super light weight bike. Matter of fact it's almost identical to the weight of the 56cm Le Champion Team with Dura Ace package. With my American Classic carbon wheel set I can possibly bring the weight down to low 16's; good enough for me. 

Since writing above, I've weighed and compared Ritchey Protocols with Ultegra wheels. Ultegras weigh in roughly 0.39 pound more for the pair. Switching wheel sets raises Le Champion Team to 18.71# and lowers Immortal Ice (who makes up these names?) to 17.48# (including pump and cages which add about a half a pound). That brings Immortal Ice 56cm to just under 17# w/ Speedplay Stainless pedals. With carbon wheel set and tubular tires a mid 15# weight or lower very realistic. 

Also seem to have gotten rid of "spokey" sound. I expect, but am not sure, switching wheels will determine "clank" is coming from Ultegra hub. Though other than disconcerting sound it's not been a problem, I'd like to know the cause. The Ultegras handle and roll nice, but feel more sluggish on climbing and acceleration. OK for training, but the Protocols are measurably lighter and in my opinion better performing. Update: I switched wheels and have confirmed the clank is coming from Ultegra hub. I am e mailing BD to see how they wish to proceed with correcting condition. BTW, the Immortal Ice handled beautifully with Ritchey Protocols. 

Update November 27, 2007 (latest) Cliff at BikesDirect has shipped a new replacement wheel for the flawed Ultegra wheel. All it took was a couple of friendly e mails to accomplish this no hassle BD return. Also, the Ice is now completely dialed in and it rides like a dream. I fully endorse BD products and customer service! FYI, I sold the Ultegra quality pedals that were included with the Ice for about $70 net on e bay, lowering Ice price by same amount. Also decided to not swap component groups between Ice and Le Champion. Each bike has unique and endearing qualities as they are. 

Continuing earlier comments: 

At first I didn't notice a lot of improvement over my excellent riding Le Champion. However, after a few hours riding, I believe I can say the carbon frame is more shock absorbing and smoother than the Aluminum Le Champion with carbon seat stays and forks. And better than my 2005 Trek 5200 Madone, which I just sold. 

The Ultegra SL group seems fine, though I prefer the look of DA components. I wonder why BD doesn't mount the 100% DA stuff one of the Immortal frames? I didn't want the high end Immortal bike because of the FSA SLK crankset. I'm leery of FSA, prefer Shimano. I've switched wheels and may switch DA group for Ultegra group. Will result in one top notch race carbon all DA bike and one nice all around training bike. 

As to critics of BD, I say fine, stick to your brand name bikes. When my 2001 Trek carbon fiber frame broke for no reason, Trek basically told me to shove it. They said I crashed the bike causing the seat stay to break. Guarantee out the window. I will never waste my money on a Trek again. A buddy of mine had a BD frame break and they replaced it no questions asked. And thus far I've had no significant problems with the 3 BD bikes I now own. Though, hopefully I'll get the mysterious noise problems resolved without much ado. 

All in all, I say it's hard to beat BD bikes, though you may have to do some tweaking on your own.

Toot my horn department: I’m a 300 mile a week rider in Santa Barbara. Frequently ride with Daniel Ramsey, top Pro 1-2, Cody O'Reilly (and Pop Rory), similar credits, and whole bunch of other SB -hammerboneheads. I'm currently ranked 4th USCF California 60+. It's a blast to still be doing this when I should be dead by now.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

skcyclist said:


> I received my Immortal Ice Tuesday after Vetern's Day, less than a week after placing the order on line. I now am the happy owner of 3 BD bikes purchased in the last 12 months: #1 Nemesis TT, #2 Le Champion Team, #3 Immortal Ice. The Nemesis hard to beat for under a 1K, I've written about the superb Le Champion, all Dura Bike for under $1600. Now the excellent Immortal Ice.
> 
> On unpacking, I noticed greater care to shield the bike iwth foam and cardboard. It came out of the box easily and with no damage. The rear brake cable was improperly routed, but an easy fix. The rear derailleur cable was over, rather than under brake cable, but this was also an easy fix. The cassette is advertised as an 11-25, but it's a 12-25, no big deal. Shimano 105 offers an 11-25 which I think I would like, but it isn't offered in Ultegra or DA. I believe the 16 tooth cog is sacrificed. The handlebars are advertised as 26.0, but are actually OS, which are probalby better anyway. The Ritchey stem and bars are very nice.
> 
> ...



LOL

Thanks for the Review. Your water bottle is in the mail!


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree. Good review. Nothing like telling it like it is.


----------



## skcyclist (May 20, 2006)

Thank man. I'll check the mail for my water bottle


----------

